# Looking for new army advice



## Ninja D (Nov 9, 2010)

Playing in the Warhammer Fantasy Doubles tournament over this past weekend has reinvigorated me to play more Warhammer Fantasy and try my hand at another doubles tournament (and possibly a single player tournament) later this year.

I have the capital to start up a new army and have been seriously considering a Tomb Kings army with a lean towards a constructs (I really like the new Knights, Stalkers, and 'sphinxes) or an Orcs & Goblins army with a heavy lean towards the Goblin Spider Kult and Savage Orcs. I have this crazy idea in my head of a forest gobbo army with Arachnaroks, spider riders, savage orcs (foot and boar) with spider tattoos, shamans, and possibly a giant with spider tattoos, and all of it possibly influenced with alot of Lustrian themes.

My goal is twofold: start up a new army and be able to pull a good, fairly competitive force from it to play in some tournaments (particularly the doubles but I'll try my hand at others).

I am also open to other army suggestions but my decision will probably center around whether I like the background/theme of the army and if I think I'll enjoy putting it together and painting it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

How do you like to play? Do you like Lots of magic, close combat orientated, shooting or a mix. It will help people give you more focused advice.


----------



## Ninja D (Nov 9, 2010)

After talking it over with some friends, and checking out other people's ideas and army lists on the Heresy forums here, I've decided to go with a themed Forest Goblin and Savage Orc army for my new army. I'll post a draft army list here in the forums and have my fellow heretics help me fine tune it before I purchase the models.


----------

